# Owners of six SoCal medical marijuana stores arrested



## FruityBud (May 28, 2008)

LOS ANGELESThe owner of six Southern California medical marijuana dispensaries, including one linked to a highway accident that killed a motorist and paralyzed a California Highway Patrol officer, was arrested Tuesday on drug and money laundering charges, prosecutors said.

Virgil Grant III, 41, of Carson, was indicted in U.S. District Court along with his wife, Psytra Grant, 33, but neither entered pleas, said Thom Mrozek, a spokesman for the U.S. Attorney's office. The charges include selling drugs within 1,000 feet of a school.

Authorities are still searching for an employee, Stanley Jerome Cole, who allegedly sold a pound of marijuana to undercover agents for $5,700, said Mrozek.

A federal grand jury returned a 41-count indictment that named all three, Mrozek said.

Cole allegedly sold marijuana products to Jeremy White, who has been charged with gross vehicular manslaughter in Ventura County in connection with a December 2007 accident. White's truck hit a car that was parked on the shoulder of Highway 101 in Ventura County, killing the driver and seriously injuring CHP officer Anthony Pedeferri.

According to court documents, White admitted he was under the influence when the accident happened and investigators found marijuana and edible marijuana products in his car.

Federal investigators determined that White purchased the marijuana from The Holistic Caregivers, or THC, in Compton, which is one of the medical marijuana dispensaries allegedly operated by Virgil Grant.

California's medical marijuana law prohibits the cultivation and sale of marijuana for profit. Marijuana use is illegal under federal law, which does not recognize the medical marijuana laws in California and 11 other states.

The Grants also face money laundering charges.

Virgil Grant was being held on $250,000 bail while his wife was released on $50,000 bail Tuesday evening, said Mrozek.

Messages left for Virgil Grant's attorney, Roger Rosen, and for Psytra Grant's attorney, Steven Schectman, were not returned late Tuesday.

The couple is due back in court Monday for arraignment.

hxxp://www.mercurynews.com/news/ci_9400182


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 28, 2008)

I say good.

We (Medical users and alike) do not need shady people turning up in the spotlight in the community.

Especially when they commit crimes such as these.

A lot of club owners, it seems like....can't stay out of trouble or get too greedy...

Shame.

Grow your own. Do not support activities of the gangster thuggish mafia nature.

The price for cannabis medicine from a club...for one person...for one month could buy you a whole years worth of pharms.

I see a problem with this.

What happened to Compassion and Care?

Sickening to make money off sick people. Watch out cannabis clubs...you will soon have me to compete with.


----------



## kubefuism (May 28, 2008)

That is very unfortunate what happened to the officer and by-standard.  One should always take responsiblity for their actions.  

From a legal POV, bars and nightclubs are protected from DUI convicts and accidents involing a drunk driver from coming back to implicate their establishment as the cause of the accident or charges.  The same protection should be granted to those in de-crim or MMJ states that sell intoxicating subtancences. Only the driver is responsible...


----------



## mojosat (May 28, 2008)

This is why you should not smoke and drive.


----------



## smokybear (May 28, 2008)

Crazy story. Greed gets people hurt and killed. Foolish people. Thanks for the story FruityBud. Take care and be safe.


----------



## ChatNoir (May 29, 2008)

It is not wise to drive when intoxicated, be it alcohol, be it cannabis and be it any other medicine/drug that effects reflexes as well as mental status...


----------



## jraddude (May 29, 2008)

I dont get it, wheres the greed and the shady business of the club owners?  well, of course i see how they sold a lb to undercover agents, and I think thats wrong, but it doesnt seem like that contributed at all to the actual problem.  the problem being some dumb guy was driving when he shouldnt have been. shame on him, but i really dont see any reason to bring in the club owners


----------

